
Ask HN: Why is there such high turnover among Designers - lscore720
We&#x27;re looking for a (Software) Product Designer and hoping we can employ someone for the long-term (which is at least 2-3 years these days).  The vast majority of UI&#x2F;UX Designers stay at a company for 6 months to 1 year - this includes FT&#x2F;Permanent designers, not just contractors.  Thank you.
======
brudgers
Is the company a good place to work as a designer?

~~~
lscore720
Sorry, meant for "vast majority" to refer to the companies too. So not
particular company.

